# NewPup



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

Here is a picture of my new pup that I bought last winter. He will begin formal obediance next week. Pretty excited about him


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

That was you posting on the other forums... very nice looking pooch!

What's the disposition like in them Roux dogs?


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

The guy who is training him for me says he is very people oriented which is good. He also says his drive is off of the roof. As you know I am active Army and actually purchased this guy while I was in Iraq. That is why I am having help with the training. The guy who is doing the training made it so easy for me to get the dog despite being deployed that I decided to buy now so I will have a dog ready to hunt when I retire next year. I plan on making a trip to visit later this summer to visit and meet him. I sure like the looks of him though.


----------

